# Wheres my Oil Filter



## jigs68 (Nov 15, 2006)

I have looked all over for my Oil Filter on my 2003 Maxima. I cant findit! Do you know because I dont know where its at.:newbie: I spent an hour under my car looking for it. Still cant find it.


----------



## krzemienr (Nov 7, 2006)

dude here.... not sure if it'll help but here's a link with some pics and such...

motorvate.ca v2.0 - *THE* DIY Maxima Website


----------



## Gapp (Apr 20, 2006)

Passenger side, mounted horizontally, hiding behind the plastic moulding...


----------

